# Primos Suing Non profit ministry?



## Patch1010 (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about Primos suing, Hunting The Truth Ministries, for having the word truth in their name? I understand they are a non profit that helps keep youth stay out of trouble and get into hunting, as well as helps out disabled hunters. Being a Christian, and having a disability, if this is true I am not impressed with Primos. There are many truths out there, but only one real truth, that is Jesus Christ, and Will Primos is not Jesus Christ.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh yes he is! My friend used to have a hunting video company called "Moment of Truth" productions. Premos shut him down and made him change his name...

The "Truth" about Premos is that they hunt mostly unpressured animals on private land with cupcake hunts that are slam dunks on camera. If that doesn't happen they move on to the next one. They have no idea about the real truth in hunting for most of us. A buddy of mine guided them on an LE archery elk hunt on the Wasatch unit about five years ago. When they got there and found out they were going to have to actually HUNT for an elk and spend a little time and energy doing it they packed up and ate two LE tags to go to a different spot where they had bulls tied to trees waiting for them. He said he's never seen a bigger bunch of lazyass want-it-now pussies in his life.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I think I will start a broadhead company called EPIK. What do you think? There isn't another EPIK out there and I think I can really capitalize on the name. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPIK would be fine. EPEK on the other hand...

I see what you're saying Shane, and I get it. But Premos takes it a little too far IMO. If someone were to come up with a hunting something or other with "The Truth" in the title I could see Premos getting bent out of shape. But under their standard you cant use the word "Truth" in any way shape or form. Hell, it's like you coming out with a new video series called "The Magic of Hunting" and then saying "alright everyone, cant use the word "magic" for any reason anywhere PERIOD!" Little stupid, don't you think? I used to like Premos but I think Will Premos has gotten a little big for his britches. I know that goes against your capitalistic mind but I don't care... I know what I'll do, I'll just copyright every hunting buzz word in the English language! That'll shut em all up!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

As a business owner I would think you could understand. It doesn't matter if you care for the company or not. How they choose to hunt has nothing to do with it. It has everything to do with someone starting a business, working their butts off to make it profitable. Take it to the point they can support a family and then support the families of their employees. That is the American dream. Of course you have the "other" American dream. Let someone else do all the work, make a name for themself then piggy back on them and get anything you can for free. 

The fact of the matter is Primos is most likely trying to protect their good name and what they have worked very hard to achieve. Can you blame them? If they have a leg to stand on then the courts will rule in their favor, if they are overstepping then the courts will rule otherwise.

BTW, I know the story of your buddy and his "Truth" hunting videos. He was in the wrong. period.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It has everything to do with how they hunt! They call it "The Truth" about hunting. It should be called, "The Truth About Hunting If You Have Enough Money" Sad, but THAT is the truth about hunting these days...And a LOT of poor fools have bought into it hook line and sinker. And who did I "piggy back" off of Shane? Who gave me a free handout? You can blow that comment out yer ass!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It has everything to do with how they hunt! They call it "The Truth" about hunting. It should be called, "The Truth About Hunting If You Have Enough Money" Sad, but THAT is the truth about hunting these days...And a LOT of poor fools have bought into it hook line and sinker. And who did I "piggy back" off of Shane? Who gave me a free handout? You can blow that comment out yer ass!


It has NOTHING to do with hunting and everything to do with protecting a business. Quite frankly I don't care. I have no stock in Primos. It is nothing more than a business protecting their investment.

I never said you piggbacked off anybody. Pull your head out of your ass! and reread my comment. In fact you have heard me numerous times comment on how you worked hard and are living the American Dream and don't owe anyone a "handout".

How in the hell did you misconstrue my comment?????? Idiot.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> That is the American dream. Of course you have the "other" American dream. Let someone else do all the work, make a name for themself then piggy back on them and get anything you can for free


right there you typed it


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Of course *you* have the "other" American dream.


The word you being the operative word here it's very clear how I could misconstrue your meaning. There are two ways to take that phrase. I took it the wrong way... Sorry.

But you know Shane, you're right. Will Premos should be able to protect his word and all the money it's made him. After all, he did invent the word "Truth" so why not sue a non profit church for using it... I on the other hand invented the Question mark. Yep! Bet you didn't know that huh? I'm going to have it copyrighted and from now on if anyone uses the question mark without my permission they owe me a royalty. How's that for American capitalism!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You did misunderstand...I meant You, as in We, as in the OTHER american dream. I didn't mean you followed the "other" dream...nonetheless...If they have any right to the copyrighted wording then let them have their day in court. If you do own the copyright to the question mark then you better file your claim. I'm sure if there is any "truth" to it then you will get what you have coming to you. I do call BS because I am pretty sure it was invented by some really old guy, even older than you. 

Now leave me alone while I finish my new birdfishtaxidermy website. I think I will start it out with "Original Wildlife Art, Award winning bird and fish taxidermy by Derin Gardner". Do you know Derin? I found a cool website that is similar but I am just going to borrow the pics from it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright you two.Stop the bsing match and huge and make up.lol you two are cracking me up.

Does that mean I can sue any body that has my name that was born after me ? :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

lol Dustin, do you know how to spell you name?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> lol Dustin, do you know how to spell you name?


I hope so. if not im in trouble. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

lol...Im just kidding you buddy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> lol...Im just kidding you buddy.


yea I know.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

o-||


----------



## Patch1010 (Oct 21, 2011)

"It has NOTHING to do with hunting and everything to do with protecting a business. Quite frankly I don't care. I have no stock in Primos. It is nothing more than a business protecting their investment."

It's not about *HUNTING*, or *PROTECTING INTERESTS*, it is about communication, or miscommunication. (Maybe a little greed, and or pride.)

"This Non-Profit group is using the phrase "Huntin' the Truth". Primos uses "TRUTH About Hunting"
If a person looks at it with an open mind from a religious view point, (which I realize is politically incorrect) they will realize "huntin the truth" is not talking about big game hunting at all, it is about seeking Jesus Christ. (oops not PC again) Primos is talking about hunting, the non profit is talking about Jesus Christ. I'll bet the NP even use some of the Primos calls when they take the physically challenged hunters out to hunt. Every American Christian, and Christians around the world know the Bible refers to Jesus Christ as THE TRUTH. They are using game hunting as a way to share the TRUTH. They aren't using the word truth to make a profit, or teach hunting. Apples to apples, or apples to oranges? 
John 14:6, John 8:32


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

followed this over on the refuge forum... how bout they just choose a different name? pretty simple. I always thought "the truth" was a stupid marketing phrase primos has used. could come up with something better, so let them keep it and have the church go with something else. the bad press over this for primos should be justice enough for the church to move on and not waste money in legal fees.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

ok, ok guys. quit fighting and agree to disagree 

gee that felt good saying it for once and not having someone else say that to me :lol: 

bottom line, will primos has mine and many others around here, dream job. if i could figure out a way to kill stuff and get paid for it, it be the happiest guy on earth. if i felt threatened to the point where i felt like someone was invading my space, i'd take action to prevent it. with that being said, some people get a little to caught up in their "god like" rep and get a little big headed and start doing some pretty stupid things to show people "whos boss" o-||


----------



## Patch1010 (Oct 21, 2011)

So what can we do to get paid to hunt and fish all the time ? I KNOW, RETIRE! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to get paid to kill stuff... It aint all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex, Did you get that bottle of Midol and box of tampons on left on your front porch?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Patch1010 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Primos suing, Hunting The Truth Ministries, for having the word truth in their name?


Legally Primos might have a leg to stand on.

But these types of suits are usually nonsensical to me. If it's clear that someone is really trying to piggyback off of your hard work and is direct competition then I get it but this is clearly a case of a phrase that was simply designed for other purposes. If Primos never paid any attention to them nobody on either side would be any worse for the wear and Primos would never lose a dime over it. The suit is pointless in this case. Now if a production company came out with a "Truth about Hunting in America" series and made videos directly competing with Primos then I think Primos would be absolutely justified.

Let me ask you guys this if you drove by a lemonade stand with two 8 year old girls pouring lemonade for thirsty neighbors but they had used some slight variation of your company name would you pull over and demand they change it? Common sense folks ain't so common now days. Just because you have a legal right to do something doesn't mean you shouldn't ask yourself a moral question once in a while.


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's the question... Would any of you confuse the operation of the non-profit ministry for something that was related to Primos? If Primos can make the argument that the Ministry by using the word "Truth" in connection with some type of hunting activity would somehow confuse the public as to whether Primos was associated with the ministry, then Primos has an argument. I really didn't see that here. But, in all fairness, Primos has to do everything it can to protect its trademarks and good will... If Primos does not make an effort to protect its name, then other companies (with profit in mind) would be able to make the argument that they could use the same language as well. (This is a VERY general legal overview). 

Also, the problem with saying "well if Primos is wrong, the courts will side with the ministry" ignores the prohibitive cost of pursuing (or defending) a case like this. It will cost the ministry tens of thousands of dollars (if not more) to see this thing through to where a court would actually make a substantive decision as to the use of the word "Truth". You never know, but there is a good chance the ministry doesn't have that kind of cash flow stocked away in its tithing jars. Litigation is tough on the party with less cash, and so, even if the ministry is in the right, there is a good chance the use stops, just to avoid the cost of litigation.


----------

